# first feeding! LOTS of blurry pics haha



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

first couple were with fash and the rest were without. really exciteing because i didnt know if he was goin to eat

awww the pictures came out of order


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks good, what you gonna do with him when he gets BIG


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great pics


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

psychofish said:


> Looks good, what you gonna do with him when he gets BIG


ima carpender i build him the best tank he could have. thanks guys. i have a new topic i want to learn more if any of you guys know anything


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Down the hatch! 
cool pics man


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Hahaa, this reminds of my boa when he was small and nippy.....







Great shots and if you will handle him on a regular base he will get 'used' to you more and more











"qickshot said:


> i want to learn more if any of you guys know anything


Here is a must read boa profile written by ABB:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=96385

Good luck with raising that beauty


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

jan said:


> i want to learn more if any of you guys know anything


Here is a must read boa profile written by ABB:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=96385

Good luck with raising that beauty








[/quote]
thanks jan i read that whole thing suprizeinggly.i really need to fix that lid on the tank!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Good pictures but are you feeding live? Looks good


----------

